# Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juni 2010)

*Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design


----------



## XXTREME (21. Juni 2010)

*Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Ich finde da gehört noch ein dritter Lüfter dran, macht doch mehr Sinn und sieht besser aus . Schön ist er ja, muss man schon zugeben. Was er taugt, vor allem auf den 125-140 Watt TDP Phenoms muss sich noch zeigen .


----------



## Jakob (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Also ich finde ihn hässlich. Auch die Lüfter sind IMO eher ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Burny (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Hässlich finde ich ihn nicht. Ist halt ein Dual-Tower-Heatpipe-Monster wie alle anderen auch  Wenn er an die Leistung eines DH-14D halbwegs rankommt und preislich vielleicht ein bisschen darunter liegt, warum nicht


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Mein Ultra120 Extreme leistet auch nach 3 Jahren noch immer einen super Dienst, 
er sieht zwar nicht mehr brandneu aus, aber immernoch besser als dieses "Ding".

Nicht nur die Lüfterfarben sind ein echter Fehlgriff, 
sondern auch diese Knubbel oder Nippel-artigen Abdeckungen der Heatpipes oben, das wirkt so wie bei den billig Teilen für 20€.

Was die Kühlleistung angeht sollte sich der Kühler wohl ganz oben mitspielen und gewohnt eine Top Qualität haben.


----------



## Kaktus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Ein bisschen Einfallslos werden die Hersteller ja schon. Der sieht dem Cogage Arrow und dem Coolink Corator DS wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten, einschließlich er vier 8mm Heatpipes.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Hm, ich weiß ja nicht - schlaft ihr neben eurem CPU-Kühler oder wieso stört euch die Lüfterfarbe ? Ja, könnte hübscher sein, aber die Leistund/Lautheit ist mir wichtiger. Ansonsten ist das dann ja der inoffizielle Nachfolger des IFX 14... bin gespannt, ob sich in Sachen Leistung etwas geändert hat ! Nach 3 Jahren darf man ja doch ein paar Grad Celsuis erwarten.


----------



## Master_of_Desaster (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Wieder ein Monsterkühler den die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Kaktus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Sagt jemand mit einem AC 64Pro der laut wie ein Föhn ist unter last. Manche mögen es eben flüster leise.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

endlich ein gebürtiger nachfolger, ist nur die frage ob er gegen noctuas mitbewerber modell ankommt, und es auch wieder schafft 1 jahr lang unangefochtener spitzenreiter zu sein^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Einfallslos werden die Hersteller ja schon. Der sieht dem Cogage Arrow und dem Coolink Corator DS wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten, einschließlich er vier 8mm Heatpipes.



Könnte dran liegen, dass es der Cogage Arrow ist......


----------



## rabensang (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Könnte dran liegen, dass es der Cogage Arrow ist......




...aber auch vielleicht deshalb, weil Thermalright und Cogage ein und die selbe Firma sind


MFG


----------



## Kaktus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Das wusste ich gar nicht. Ist ja noch besser, dann braucht man das Ding ja gar nicht mehr zu testen. Werte sind ja dann schon bekannt. Und ob man da 2x120mm Lüfter drann hat oder 2x120mm macht auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied.


----------



## rabensang (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das wusste ich gar nicht. Ist ja noch besser, dann braucht man das Ding ja gar nicht mehr zu testen. Werte sind ja dann schon bekannt. Und ob man da 2x120mm Lüfter drann hat oder 2x120mm macht auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied.



Stimmt, ist dann wirklich egal, ob zweimal das selbe dran ist

Du meinst sicherlich auch ein paar 140mm Lüfter. Die Performance wird dadurch schon ein wenig ansteigen, weil die Lüfter mehr Durchsatz haben.

MFG


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Der Kühler sieht auf jeden fall vielversprechend aus. Mir gefallen die Lüfter besonderes. Normal sind alle Kühler von Thermalright nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kaktus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Ja  2x140 vs 2x120mm  Die 7 Tore der Portugiesen haben mich gerade völlig verwirrt 

Die 140mm Lüfter können hier kaum etwas bringen weil sie die Lüfter eh um den Kühlkörper herum blasen. Effekt, gleich 0. Die stehen über all drüber. Der höhere Durchsatz gegenüber einem 12mm verpufft so nahezu völlig. Das konnte ich schon beim Noctua D14 beobachten. Nimmst du nur den 140mm in der Mitte und dann den 120mm in der Mitte, ändert sich die Kühlleistung im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## rabensang (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ja  2x140 vs 2x120mm  Die 7 Tore der Portugiesen haben mich gerade völlig verwirrt
> 
> Die 140mm Lüfter können hier kaum etwas bringen weil sie die Lüfter eh um den Kühlkörper herum blasen. Effekt, gleich 0. Die stehen über all drüber. Der höhere Durchsatz gegenüber einem 12mm verpufft so nahezu völlig. Das konnte ich schon beim Noctua D14 beobachten. Nimmst du nur den 140mm in der Mitte und dann den 120mm in der Mitte, ändert sich die Kühlleistung im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.



Glaub ich 

Daraus ergeben sich wiederum diverse Vorteile -> Umliegende Komponenten werden gekühlt. Ein schöner Nebeneffekt, bei gleicher oder besserer Kühlleistung.Beim NH-D14 sind die Temperaturen mit deinen genannten Konfiguartionen nahezu gleich, aber du musst bedenken, dass der eine Lüfter mit knapp 100-130 U/min weniger dreht.

MFG


----------



## Kaktus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Das mit dem Umliegenden Komponenten ist gut und schön, zumindest in der Theorie, in der Praxis leibt davon auch nichts über. Das ist im Grunde nur Marketing und mehr nicht. Noctua wird ja im Fall D14 ja noch direkt damit das die Spawas mit gekühlt werden. 

Es würde auch keinen relevanten Unterschied machen wenn du die Drehzahl um diese 100-150rpm erhöhst. Die Kühlleistung wäre trotzdem nahezu identisch. 

Nichts gegen 14mm Lüfter, finde ich gut, aber diese einfach auf Kühlkörper zu klatschen die eigentlich nie für solche Lüfter ausgelegt waren und dann das Ganze als "neu" zu präsentieren, ist in meinen Augen albern.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Ein Lüfter mit 38mm Dicke passt nicht zufälligerweise zwischen die beiden Türme, oder? ;P


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Doch


----------



## Carter (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

ein wunderschöner kühler von thermalrigt allerdings frage ich mich warum sie immer so groß sein müssen um 2-5°c besser zu kühlen? meiner meinung nach ist der amageddon von prolimatech da ehr schon ein schritt in die richtige richtung


----------



## Big D (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

So ist es, die Kühlleistung durch simple Vergrößerung der Oberfläche zu verbessern ist keine Kunst, dafür brauch ich kein High-End Kühler. Viel interessanter wären doch mal sehr kleine Kühler mit hoher (oder zumindest akzeptabler) Kühlleistung bei aushaltbarer Lautstärke für Mini PC´s etc


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

wieso nehmen die hersteller 140mm-lüfter, wenn der lüfter die hälfte der luft neben den finnen vorbeibläst? so ein quatsch. ehrlich gesagt, ich find das ding ziemlich useless, es wird zeit dass mal wieder ein bisschen frischer wind in die luftkühlerbranche kommt... mich langweilen die meisten neuen kühler nur noch.


----------



## ReaCT (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Mir fällt grad auf das der Rotor vom Lüfter die Wand vom Plastikrahmen berührt. Is das gewollt oder kenn ich mich zu wenig mit Lüftermaterie aus?


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Alles nur geklaut? Noctuas design is doch genauso, und irgendwie gefällt mir der gar nich


----------



## Mc Charly (7. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Ich habe den Beitrag im aktuellen PCGHW aufmerksam gelesen und dieser Lüfter (und seine Werte) haben mich echt überzeugt.
Vor allem soll er mit den beigefügten Lüftern ja auch besser (und leiser) als der NOCTUA NH-D14 sein.
Sobald also ein Händler das Teil verfügbar hat werde ich da auf jeden Fall zuschlagen und meine H50-Kühlung ersetzen (denn das Teil ist wirklich Schrott, da hätte ich besser auf die H70 warten sollen).

Nun lese ich immer 100%/75%/50% Lüfterdrehzahl... das sind wahrscheinlich 12V/7V/5V würde ich mal annehmen?

Wenn ich das direkt am Mainboard anstecke, kann ich das dann dort irgendwo einstellen oder brauche ich da etwas anderes dafür (Lüftersteuerung oder so)?
Falls Lüftersteuerung - gibt es da was internes (einen Zwischenstecker oder so) denn für eine Blende usw. fehlt mir der Platz.

Wie kann ich also die Lüfterdrehzahl (die Volt) verringern?

Abgesehen davon hat das Teil ja 2 Lüfter, verwenden die einen Stecker oder hat da jeder Lüfter einen (was ja dann die Steuerung übers MB eh nicht möglich machen würde).

Fragen über Fragen - ich hoffe ich finde hier die Antworten


----------



## elohim (7. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Der ist schon seit einigen Monaten durchgehend erhältlich. PC-Cooling.de ist übrigens der offizielle Thermalright Partner in Deutschland:

Thermalright Silver Arrow - Multiplatform CPU Kuehler

es gibt den woanders aber auch schon für ~58€!
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1156/775/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at EU

und wenn du die via pwm vom mainboard steuern lassen möchtest solltest du dir ein y-pwm kabel dazukaufen wie dieses:

PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm



wenn du die manuell steurn möchtest, dann wär vielleicht sowas hier etwas für dich:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Sonstige » Xigmatek Monocool Fan Controller


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Immer diese schreihälse von wegen geklautem design, auch noctua hat die doppelturm kühler nicht erfunden
Und warum soll man es nicht machen wenn es gute leistung bringt?
Ich würd gern wissen ob er mit verlöteten finnen mehr leistung hätte


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*



Mc Charly schrieb:


> Nun lese ich immer 100%/75%/50% Lüfterdrehzahl... das sind wahrscheinlich 12V/7V/5V würde ich mal annehmen?


Das ist wirklich immer die Drehzahl, Spannungsadapter werden bei CPU-Kühlertests nicht mehr von uns verwendet. (Beziehungsweise nur dann, wenn eine Drehzahlabsenkung sonst nicht möglich ist - das ist dann aber klar zu erkennen.) Bei mehreren Lüftern greife ich ggf. auch auf mehrere Lüftersteuerungen zurück.
Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: In der Ausgabe 12/2010 ist der Silver Arrow Teil einer CPU-Kühler-Marktübersicht.


----------



## elohim (9. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In der Ausgabe 12/2010 ist der Silver Arrow Teil einer CPU-Kühler-Marktübersicht.



Schade fand ich nur, dass ihr den Noctua D14 und den Venomous X nicht noch mitgetestet habt, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die meisten Leser lieber neue CPU-Kühler im Test sehen, als bereits von uns getestete Modelle. Aber lass uns das bitte auf den Feedback-Thread zur Ausgabe 12/2010 auslagern.


----------



## elohim (9. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Silver Arrow: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Doppel-Turm-Design*

Naja, als Vergleichswert halt, genau wie ihr den Armageddon dazugenommen habt.


----------

